# Canon RAW Codec 1.10.0 available for download



## sparda79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Supported OSes

- Windows 7 (including SP1) 32-bit version (64-bit version is not supported.) 
- Windows Vista (including SP1/SP2) 32-bit version (64-bit version is not supported.) 
- Windows XP SP3 32-bit version

http://www.usa.canon.com/nw3s/CanonUSA/DownloadContents/English/0200207203EN.htm


----------



## squarebox (Jun 21, 2012)

wow... not supporting 64-bit in this day an age, pretty means that this codec is useless.

(Why do i get the feeling that this codec was probably developed in Japan)


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was really annoyed to see this as well. For crying out loud guys, 32Bit is supposed to be dead for years now but developers just can't get their sh*t together


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was so exited when I see this codec availability... 
And it ended when I reach the 64-bit compatibility part... :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2012)

Canon has never supported 64 bit, but i had to check and see if they were finally moving into the 21st century. A very large number of photographers use 64 bit, and while they can use third party solutions, Canon needs to step up.


----------



## squarebox (Jun 22, 2012)

In my experience with Japanese software development, typically the level of quality is just years behind in terms of quality and technology used. (one of the many reasons me and many other foreigners end up leaving Japanese companies).


----------



## bkorcel (Jul 2, 2012)

Forget the Canon codec.

http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/

This has worked for me for years. It's not free but I'd rather pay someone for this than wait for 64 bit support from Canon.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 7, 2012)

which is funny cause it's actually hard to buy a 32-bit system nowadays...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2012)

Microsoft has a free codec for 64 bit windows machines (32 bit also), but they are slow to update it, so it does not have the 5D MK III. 
Unlike the Canon codec, it works for multiole model cameras.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829

The Microsoft Camera Codec Pack enables the viewing of a variety of device-specific file formats in Window Live Photo Gallery as well as other software that is based in Windows Imaging Codecs (WIC). 

Installing this package will allow supported RAW camera files to be viewable in Windows Explorer. 

This package is available in both 32-bit (MicrosoftCodecPack_x86.msi) and 64-bit (MicrosoftCodecPack_amd64.msi) versions.

The Microsoft Camera Codec Pack provides support for the following device formats:

*Canon:* Digital Rebel XT, Digital Rebel XTi, EOS 10D, EOS 20D, EOS 30D, EOS 40D, EOS 50D Digital, EOS 300D, EOS 350D, EOS 400D, EOS 450D, EOS 500D, EOS 550D, EOS 1000D, EOS 5D, EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 7D Digital, EOS D30, EOS D60, EOS Digital Rebel, EOS Kiss Digital, EOS Kiss Digital N, EOS Kiss Digital X, EOS Kiss F, EOS Kiss X2, EOS Kiss X3, EOS Kiss X4, EOS Rebel T1i, EOS Rebel T2i, EOS Rebel XS, EOS Rebel XSi, EOS-1D, EOS-1D Mark II, EOS-1D Mark II N, EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS-1Ds, EOS-1Ds Mark II, EOS-1Ds Mark III, PowerShot G2, PowerShot G3, PowerShot G5, PowerShot G6, PowerShot G9, PowerShot G10, PowerShot G11, PowerShot Pro1, PowerShot S90, PowerShot S95, PowerShot SX1 IS
*Nikon:* Coolpix P6000, D1H, D2H, D2Hs, D2X, D2Xs, D3, D3s, D3X, D40, D40x, D50, D60, D70, D70s, D80, D90, D100, D200, D300, D300s, D700, D3000, D3100, D5000, D7000
*Sony:* DSLR-A100, DSLR-A200, DSLR-A230, DSLR-A300, DSLR-A330, DSLR-A350, DSLR-A380, DSLR-A500, DSLR-A550, DSLR-A560, DSLR-A580, DSLR-A700, DSLR-A850, DSLR-A900, Alpha NEX-3, Alpha NEX-5, Alpha NEX-5N, Alpha SLT-A55/A55V, Cyber-shot DSC-R1
*Olympus:* C-7070 Wide Zoom, C-8080 Wide Zoom, E-1, E-3, E-10, E-20, E-30, E-420, E-450, E-520, E-620, EVOLT E-300, EVOLT E-330, EVOLT E-400, EVOLT E-410, EVOLT E-500, EVOLT E-510, PEN E-P1
*Pentax (PEF formats only):* *ist D, *ist DL, *ist DS, K10D, K20D, K100D, K100D Super, K110D, K200D, K-7, K-x 
*Leica:* DIGILUX 3, D-LUX 4, M8, M8.2, M9
*Konica Minolta:* ALPHA-7 DIGITAL, DiMAGE A1, DiMAGE A2, DYNAX 7D, Maxxum 7D
*Epson:* RD1
*Panasonic:* Lumix DMC-G1, Lumix DMC-GH1, Lumix DMC-GF1, Lumix DMC-LX3, Lumix DMC-LX5


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks alot! Im still using XP Pro 32bit baby! 8)

Downloading Now...


----------



## revup67 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's OK to rant and rave here but I just sent this to canon support maybe that will shake things up a bit:

"Dear Sirs:

With 64 bit being far superior and currently the more popular version of the Windows OS (32 bit is dying fast). Why is there still no support for a 64 bit version of this codec? It is 2012 going on 2013 not 2012 going on 2011.

http://www.usa.canon.com/nw3s/CanonUSA/DownloadContents/English/0200207203EN.htm

Your Canon customer base are all waiting for 64 bit support.

Go here and see a thread in Canonrumors.com: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7509.0

Please send this request to software development -thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2012)

revup67 said:


> It's OK to rant and rave here but I just sent this to canon support maybe that will shake things up a bit:
> 
> "Dear Sirs:
> 
> ...


 
So far, they haven't responded to years of complaining, I hope your letter tips the balance. It just amazes me that they do not support 64 bit. 
With all the cost cutting going on, I tend to wonder if all the missed deadlines and poor 64 bit support are a way of middle management lobbying the CEO for a bigger budget. I've been in a large corporation or two, and I know how the process goes.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 10, 2012)

Next time I'm in the Canon Showroom in Nagoya, Japan I'll ask the tech guys about this.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks squarebox.

Mt Spokane - they did reply with:


> Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding the RAW codec for your Canon product. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you. Consumer demand, technological limitations, and customer feedback are all taken in to consideration with new product and software development. Your comments have been noted and will be passed on to the appropriate party. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your Canon Products. Thank you for choosing Canon.



Sounds cookie cutter but perhaps it will make headway. Maybe if everyone in this thread could do the same and add more wood to the single flame in hopes it will spreads like wildfire. Here's the email address: [email protected]


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Renato (Jul 11, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Forget the Canon codec.
> 
> http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/
> 
> This has worked for me for years. It's not free but I'd rather pay someone for this than wait for 64 bit support from Canon.



Wow! It is super fast! Thanks* BKORCEL* for the link. I downloaded the free trial and it is amazing. I will probably pay the $15 to get the ease to check my RAW 5D MKIII files with that speed. I have a fast PC with windows 7 64 bit and finally I can flip through 30 meg images like popcorn!


----------

